# RNS-510 B version Vs C version



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys...Hoping you can help me out here. I have an opportunity to get an RNS-510 B version for pretty cheap and I'm wondering what the differences are from the C version. Will I be able to upgrade the firmware on the B version and are there any drawbacks?

I have a 2011 CC R-line but want to have factory navigation and for the price, I don't know if i'll run into another unit for this price. Thanks!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> Hey guys...Hoping you can help me out here. I have an opportunity to get an RNS-510 B version for pretty cheap and I'm wondering what the differences are from the C version. Will I be able to upgrade the firmware on the B version and are there any drawbacks?
> 
> I have a 2011 CC R-line but want to have factory navigation and for the price, I don't know if i'll run into another unit for this price. Thanks!


B is ok but cannot be upgraded as of yet. It seems like it may not even get the update even if it is capable. This means no it will not be as responsive as C. C has an LED back lit display, support for larger SD Cards (up to 32GB), phone button. . If watching movies and HD radio is not important also consider the 315.

If it's a really good deal on B it may be worth it. I think I have seen them go for around a 1000.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> B is ok but cannot be upgraded as of yet. It seems like it may not even get the update even if it is capable. This means no it will not be as responsive as C. C has an LED back lit display, support for larger SD Cards (up to 32GB), phone button. . If watching movies and HD radio is not important also consider the 315.
> 
> If it's a really good deal on B it may be worth it. I think I have seen them go for around a 1000.


I was just reading on another forum and it appears people have upgraded the B version and 32gb SDHC cards are working. Not sure about being able to watch movies which is something I really don't care about. For $400 I think the B version is worth it.


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> I was just reading on another forum and it appears people have upgraded the B version and 32gb SDHC cards are working. Not sure about being able to watch movies which is something I really don't care about. For $400 I think the B version is worth it.


Can you link that forum please? Wonder if it a factory update that all Bs will get or if some are doing this on their own.

Thanks


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Blackhawk878 said:


> Can you link that forum please? Wonder if it a factory update that all Bs will get or if some are doing this on their own.
> 
> Thanks


I found the information here. I'm just not sure how to go about getting the new firmware and loading it. I'll have to do a bit more reading. Let me know if you find anything out


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> I found the information here. I'm just not sure how to go about getting the new firmware and loading it. I'll have to do a bit more reading. Let me know if you find anything out


B May support 32GB cards but I think A does not for sure. 400 is a really good deal but the latest firmware you will get is 0380 on the North American B version.

The thread you posted are mostly people from Europe so do not confuse the two. You cannot use European firmware. The latest firmware North American B version can have is 0380 and so far no updates where released by VWoA (unless something changed in the last month).


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> B May support 32GB cards but I think A does not for sure. 400 is a really good deal but the latest firmware you will get is 0380 on the North American B version.
> 
> The thread you posted are mostly people from Europe so do not confuse the two. You cannot use European firmware. The latest firmware North American B version can have is 0380 and so far no updates where released by VWoA (unless something changed in the last month).


What do you mean my LED backlight? What does the B version have. I currently have the RCD-510, does that have the LED backlight


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> B May support 32GB cards but I think A does not for sure. 400 is a really good deal but the latest firmware you will get is 0380 on the North American B version.
> 
> The thread you posted are mostly people from Europe so do not confuse the two. You cannot use European firmware. The latest firmware North American B version can have is 0380 and so far no updates where released by VWoA (unless something changed in the last month).


So firmware 0380 does not support the 32GB card? Where do you get the firmware and how do you go about updating the unit? I really don't care much for the card slot honestly or the video in motion as long as the unit functions fine.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> What do you mean my LED backlight? What does the B version have. I currently have the RCD-510, does that have the LED backlight


A and B use standard CCFL lamps to illuminate the screen (most LCD TVs do this as well). LED back lighting is getting more popular. It's not a huge difference though, you may need to have them side by side to see a difference. Some people mentioned it does better in direct sunlight. The screens are the same LCD screens.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LED-backlit_LCD_television


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> So firmware 0380 does not support the 32GB card? Where do you get the firmware and how do you go about updating the unit? I really don't care much for the card slot honestly or the video in motion as long as the unit functions fine.


You can find 0380 online but the unit may already be Version 0380. The card support is depended on hardware I believe and B version may support 2GB+

For the price you are getting it's a nice deal. The only thing that sucks is that the firmware 1000+ really improves the performance and makes it faster to use. Other then that you should be ok.

Here is a thread you can look at (relating US firmware)

http://vwnavi.com/showthread.php/13412-Latest-US-firmware-update


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> You can find 0380 online but the unit may already be Version 0380. The card support is depended on hardware I believe and B version may support 2GB+
> 
> For the price you are getting it's a nice deal. The only thing that sucks is that the firmware 1000+ really improves the performance and makes it faster to use. Other then that you should be ok.
> 
> ...


Cool man. Thanks for all the info! I'll read through that thread and go from there. Hopefully firmware 1000+ will come out soon for B version


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just read through that thread and have to say that is pretty lame that VW would do that. Of course it isn't the first time, and probably isn't the last. Experienced this with Audi, when they did an update for the 2011s and didn't tell anyone about the feature and they are not going to make it available for the 2010s.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea I read through it too. I bought the B version and hope that they'll come out with an update but if they don't, I guess I can't complain for the price I'm paying for the unit.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*When Was the RNS510 Changed?*

When were the models changed from "B" to "C" ?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Does the RCD-510 (NON NAV) require a radio pin code. I bought my CC a few weeks ago and I can't find the pin code anywhere. I guess I would need it if I decide to sell it to someone


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> Does the RCD-510 (NON NAV) require a radio pin code. I bought my CC a few weeks ago and I can't find the pin code anywhere. I guess I would need it if I decide to sell it to someone


Yes it does. You have to get it from the dealer!


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Can't the dealer update the firmware for free?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

gtitrini said:


> Can't the dealer update the firmware for free?


Not when VW never made anything higher the 0380 available for B and C.

EDIT..OOps ment to say *A and B*


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

milan187 said:


> Not when VW never made anything higher the 0380 available for B and C.


I think that I have version A. I bought it used last year.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

gtitrini said:


> I think that I have version A. I bought it used last year.


Sorry I ment to say A and B. latest would be 0380 for A unless they release an update. Maybe everyone should call VWoA and complain.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Yes it does. You have to get it from the dealer!


Why would they not give you the Pin key card with your manual and everything. Are they supposed to or is it not supposed to come with one unless you request it?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Beastmobile said:


> Why would they not give you the Pin key card with your manual and everything. Are they supposed to or is it not supposed to come with one unless you request it?


The key code card should come with your manuals etc. My CC did not have one either. When I go in for my first service I will have them find the code for me so I have it.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> The key code card should come with your manuals etc. My CC did not have one either. When I go in for my first service I will have them find the code for me so I have it.


No cars no longer come with radio card for a few years. I guess many robbers would check the owners manual. Just ask at your service dept. they gave me mine in 30 seconds. It's your code so they won't have any problem giving it to you.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> No cars no longer come with radio card for a few years. I guess many robbers would check the owners manual. Just ask at your service dept. they gave me mine in 30 seconds. It's your code so they won't have any problem giving it to you.


Awesome! Thanks for all the information you provided!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> Awesome! Thanks for all the information you provided!


No problem, since I have been through it all might as well share the info


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> No problem, since I have been through it all might as well share the info


I really appreciate it. Now I just need to get the key code for the RNS-510 unit I bought. Only problem I may see with getting it, is that I don't have the VIN # of the car it was pulled from. I do however have a receipt that I purchased the unit so we shall see.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> I really appreciate it. Now I just need to get the key code for the RNS-510 unit I bought. Only problem I may see with getting it, is that I don't have the VIN # of the car it was pulled from. I do however have a receipt that I purchased the unit so we shall see.


If you have proof that it is not stolen they should be ok with giving it to you.
Did you get at a junk yard or something or buy it privately?
if it's private you could always ask the last owner to get the code for you....


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> If you have proof that it is not stolen they should be ok with giving it to you.
> Did you get at a junk yard or something or buy it privately?
> if it's private you could always ask the last owner to get the code for you....


I bought it from a junk yard. The guy told me before I asked that they did not have the VIN# to the car. I guess the car got tossed or whatever they do with them after they strip them. Hopefully a dealer or one of the VW sales folks that are on this board will chime in. Either way, I'll probably just take the unit with the receipt to the dealer and see what they say.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> I bought it from a junk yard. The guy told me before I asked that they did not have the VIN# to the car. I guess the car got tossed or whatever they do with them after they strip them. Hopefully a dealer or one of the VW sales folks that are on this board will chime in. Either way, I'll probably just take the unit with the receipt to the dealer and see what they say.


Yea they should give it to you. If one dealer does not there many others you can try.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Yea they should give it to you. If one dealer does not there many others you can try.


I just spoke to a local dealer and they said to bring the receipt and the unit because they have to hook it up to get the code. Maybe they need to hook it up since I don't have a vin? They said they should be able to do it, but I'm not sure if they are going to charge me to do this.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> I just spoke to a local dealer and they said to bring the receipt and the unit because they have to hook it up to get the code. Maybe they need to hook it up since I don't have a vin? They said they should be able to do it, but I'm not sure if they are going to charge me to do this.


Hmm they should not need to hook it up. They should have it in the database by getting the serial number from the unit. I'm almost certain that is the way it works and not by plugging it in to get the code... Maybe they are trying to make some money?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

milan187 said:


> Hmm they should not need to hook it up. They should have it in the database by getting the serial number from the unit. I'm almost certain that is the way it works and not by plugging it in to get the code... Maybe they are trying to make some money?


I spoke to another VW dealership nearby and they said they probably would need the salvage car's Vin#. Said the system asks for the Vin# and Serial# of the unit and that is how it gets the code. So if that's true, I can't get the code that way. So who knows. I'm getting the unit tomorrow and will take it to the first dealership and see why they need to hook it up and how much they would charge me


----------



## Cosmic_man (May 27, 2000)

*Junk yard has to have the Vin in their records in case of an audit. and they report to the state*

Yeah need to keep records, you need to go back to them.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Got the Unit today and the install only took about 10 min. Still need to have the few changes via VAG so the directional arrows show up on the MDF.

Milan may have already answered my question, but when I shut the car off, the screen shuts off but I hear a fan running. I sat in the car for like 5 min and it still was running. Milan stated it runs for about 20 min but just wanted to throw this out there for any other inputs.

Here is a pic of it in my car:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

So the fan stops roughly after 15-20 min. I guess it's just to cool the unit down. So far I'm loving it and I don't think it has a slow response but I've never used a C version either. Here is another pic of the unit playing a movie.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> So the fan stops roughly after 15-20 min. I guess it's just to cool the unit down. So far I'm loving it and I don't think it has a slow response but I've never used a C version either. Here is another pic of the unit playing a movie.


Interesting that it has a Phone button, I thought only C had that but maybe that is one thing where B is different from A.
Looks great


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 2011 CC Sport, purchased Oct 2010.. If I wanted the easiest direct fit, with no issues w/ BT, wheel control etc, what is the version I should be looking for? (ie. A, B, C, D.. etc?) or does it not matter?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Should not really matter they will all work in the car. You could be missing some features such as a phone button etc if you get an earlier version.


----------

